# Thing she's got any potential?



## AbnormalCreatio (Jan 21, 2009)

this is my case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133076

i grabbed it cause it was cheap at frys and ive known thermaltake can make some pretty decent cases. i didnt do much research on it, but with my experiences it turned out ok. i put green l.e.d. 120mm's in the front bottom and rear, intake front and exhaust back. but i'd really like to case mod this thing, thinking with starting with a window at least

think this case is even worth it? i was thinking maybe a nice plexiglass window, with a grill for a 120mm over the graphics (would that kill airflow?). as of now i want to either go with black and blue, or black and red. i tried black and green, it doesnt look that great.

also, i want to paint the inside black if im doing the window mod. will regular spraypaint suffice for this?

come on case mod guru's, give me a helping hand!


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

hey ill try to help best i can. of coarse its worth a mod as then its unique to yourself and how you like it. yeah make a nice desighn for the window cut out as basic square ones look boaring imo maybe cut a l shape so the metal you dont cut out hides the drive bays.
as for the fan i would bother with the mesh as its going to restrict it slightly and imo it doesnt look as good. get a nice grill for it instead as you can buy many different style such as dragons and skulls ect ect.

as for the interior check my thread out 'little paintjob' i painted my interior of mine i just used normal automotive paint. ford diamond white to be exact. i used 3 good coats of primer then about 7 paint coats lol and 3 laquer alll of it was automotive paint. rememebr to key the surfaces to be painted befor painting and use a warm room if you have a warm garage its perfect.


----------



## AbnormalCreatio (Jan 21, 2009)

well im in vegas so anytime around noon my garage is nice and warm, even during the winter.

as of the side window, im trying to think up a cool design, but i decided i want it to work around the holes the case has for the gpu intake area. i figured id put a fan on that later, and i hate drilling acrylic, i always melt or crack it and dont have the right tools to drill it right

im still stuck on choosing blue or red though. im thinking red since everyone has blue

i just want that window to be different. heck even if i go with a simple square or so, i might be able to get something custom etched into it. im pretty cool with the woodshop teacher at a highschool nearby, and hes got 3 cnc machines 

alright so, step one-im painting the inside black and rerouting my cables. step 3, probably red fans, hoping i can squeeze another 120 on the top front where the bay cutouts are. there arent mounting holes there, but i think i can make something work

im alittle broke now so might be a week or so before much happens other than the paint job. got my camera coming home soon too!

gahh im excited now haha


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

do a backwards c then mate leaving the inside of the 'c' for a fan to be mounted then its different yet practicle. i personaly think the basic cut out windows are boaring
one of my doors is a l shape and the im progress one has a bottom strip cut out to mount a series of fans along the bottom not sure to top half if youd like a few ideas i could post the for you

another cool thing to do easily is cut a basic square then get sone vynal (sp) and cut a cool desighn out then stick it over the plexiglass to create a cool shaped window


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks like a pretty decent case, good for a mod job. Perhaps a nice little simple cooling solution just for fun if you haven't got a whole bunch of PCI slots used up would be to use a fan for extra cooling such as this one below. I like the idea of the side window with the plexi. A nice peice of lexan would be a good choice since it comes in all sorts of thicknesses and it's pretty durable. Just use some vices to secure it to a bench or table but use a jig, sort of like a template that raises the peice a bit so when you make the cut the lexan is up off the table and you can just cut the pattern in a circle or whatever you want and then just drill some pilot holes for the fan.

Jones

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=120565&CatId=494

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3127373&CatId=804


----------

